# anyone ever own an aluminum sabre?



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i saw one at the launch the other day. 24 footer and it was nice. the captain let me aboard to see it. very nice boat. i searched the standard places and only found 1 f/s out of state. 

any help on places to search for used boats on the net? 

thanks pb..


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

pb, 

I like www.boattraderonline.com. I searched and found 4 Sabres for sale. I assume "Sabre" is the manufacturer's name. 

Another one is www.ebaymotors.com.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

That Crestliner makes Sabre. Had one for sale on my way to work last year. Nice looking boat, sucker for a hard top.

ficious


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Hey Darrin, Mad Jack has a 24ft Sabre HT. Nice boat, TONS of room. Crestliner does a nice job laying out their fishing boats and you can't beat the hard top.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sabres are not too common around here, but you see a lot of them on the Alabama - Louisiana coast. I was only on one once, and it was set up for pulling Crawfish, you don't want to know my opinion of that boat, but it stunk. Solid and stable is the best description I can come up with after the odiferous superlatives that come to mind immediately.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

If you are really interested, go to the Detroit Area Steelheaders site and ask there. There a atleast two of them(but I think a bunch more) in our club.


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Darrin

I think the Crestliner And the Islander are pretty close as far as Body Styles.( My Opinion of coarse)
The Crestliner is deeper or higher sides then the Islander.
I like my Crestliner And you will still NEED the Trim tabs Getaway Helped me put mine on and they helped me a ton.
The Crestliner is all welded and the islanders are at least most from what i have seen are riveted. Again i don't think it matters much.Mine has the 4 Cyl 165 Horse in it. But it does fairly well.
And the hard top is almost a must. I LOVE IT.
If you are around the Bay City Area By the State Park Stop in and check it out if you would like.
I do not have it Rigged like most of the people on here but it is comming around to my way of thinking.

Good Luck in your Search.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

the one i was on at the launch was a walk around. and still had a impressive cabin. madjack is yours a walk around? anyhow i just thought it was a very nice boat. anymore info is appreciated. thanks pb


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Darrin 

You can walk around but it would be pretty tricky in some waves.
I do not think it is considered a walk around.
It's called a Crestliner Sabre G/L ( Great Lakes ) It sleeps 3 People not to bad.
Great On Gas. Has 53 Gal. Tank. And will last a good solid weekend.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I have a 22 ft Sabre with the Hardtop, I bought it new in '86, it is the G/L Fisherman, it is not a walkaround. It is a very solid boat, welded hull, welded cabin, no rivets like a Starcraft. There are a couple of pic's in my gallery. It has Lowrance depth finder, Loran C, and Shakespeare s/s radio, 2 Cannon downriggers.
I have take plenty of salmon out of Harbor Beach with it. It is currently stored inside in Port Hope.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

looks like a nice boat fishtales. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Darrin

Fish Tales Has the same boat as i do only mine is the 24 foot. But it is the same body style. And i do not hav the swim platform off the back. I wish i did some times.

4 walker electics 4' booms.
Magellin GPS (MAPPING)
Loran
Ship to shore radio
18 rod holders.
lowrance Fish finder.

And still have trouble catching them silver fish.


----------

